# FSA Program Trouble



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.newsherald.com/news/20191115/29-people-including-multiple-former-public-officials-indicted-in-usda-corruption-case


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hmm. Government officials....corruption.....wish I could say I'm surprised.

Thanks for sharing - it's truly a shame.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope that all of these individuals get a sentence of at least twenty years....preferably more. 20 years is a long time to ponder upon wrongdoing. Hopefully, this present administration will set the tone on federal corruption by sentencing everyone involved. The police officer needs to be sent to Iraq.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Vol said:


> Hopefully, this present administration will set the tone on federal corruption by sentencing everyone involved. The police officer needs to be sent to Iraq.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 The ring leader, Duane Crawson, registered Republican. Yeah, you're going to be hoping a long time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> The ring leader, Duane Crawson, registered Republican. Yeah, you're going to be hoping a long time.


Well Josh Lizer, "Hope" is one of the three great virtues. I don't mind the continuation one bit. Better than "no hope" like with the previous administration.

Mike


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

lol That's right!

Reminds me of bumper stickers back in the Obama hell years: How's that hopey changey thing workin' out for ya?

Why do liberals love bringing political identity into what seems like every topic? For the political side that touts peace, love and acceptance they sure like to divide. Hypocrites, the most of them. Churns my stomach.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> lol That's right!
> 
> Reminds me of bumper stickers back in the Obama hell years: How's that hopey changey thing workin' out for ya?
> 
> Why do liberals love bringing political identity into what seems like every topic? For the political side that touts peace, love and acceptance they sure like to divide. Hypocrites, the most of them. Churns my stomach.


You mean like quote this below by JD3430?

The answer is they don't, or at least no more than you do. But for the record, I actually identify as a Libertarian. You see, as Libertarians we're just in a state of being perpetually pissed at everything thanks to the two-part duopoly. I think things like...."This president is a joke, and the way the Democrats have run this impeachment is a joke. Ruined all credibility of this Constitutional process and I will laugh if it backfires on them..which it is." This board is 99.999% conservative and it brings political identity into many topics incessantly. (Again, see quote below).



> I kinda like "loaded" vehicles. I like the fully powered towing mirrors. Its nice to be able to move the glass on the passenger mirror with a remote control switch from the road up to the load on the trailer to check upper bales.. Also like heated mirror glass during winter and I like the mirror turn signals to alert democrats and RINOs that Im turning.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Republican or Democrat, they will get the book thrown at them. It happened here in a year or so ago. The "farmer" had to repay the money plus a fine and got 5 years. Would have been more but he pled guilty and did not fight it. The others have not gone to trial yet.

I have always thought it nearly impossible to get a false claim approved. The elected committee members are farmers involved in Ag. You would have to get the entire committee to approve the loss. The corruption has made it much harder for legitimate claims to be approved.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayjosh says,

*"But for the record, I actually identify as a Libertarian. You see, as Libertarians we're just in a state of being perpetually pissed at everything thanks to the two-part duopoly." *

I think you are confusing "pissed at everything" with being whiney.....it puts me in mind of my three year old grandson when he gets tired and doesn't get his way.

Hayjosh also says,

* "This board is 99.999% conservative and it brings political identity into many topics incessantly. *

You are the "joke" Josh. Go back and re-read this thread. You were the first one to bring political identity into this thread. I said that, "I hope that all of these individuals get a sentence of at least twenty years....preferably more" .

"All" is inclusive Josh. It means democrats and Republicans alike.....and you can throw in the libertarians too for good measure. That is when you brought in political identity and a smart ass reply of how long I would be hoping.

Speaking of incessantly, how many times have you told the members on this board that you are a scientist? Basically implying that your opinion on any topic that involves a hint of science is the first and last word......the basic *I am *and *You are not* attitude.

This board *is* conservative for the most part.....and has been long before you came along. You, obviously are not. There are several other boards on the internet that deal with the haying aspect of agriculture. I suggest you look around and see if you can find one that better fits your personality than this one. The figure of conservatism on this board that you gave is all conservative but 1/1000 of 1%. But like every other liberal in this country, you want to change us to fit your infinitesimally small whims when you come on here (using your figure of course). That doesn't sound like Libertarianism to me.....that sounds like liberalism.

Mike


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Vol said:


> Hayjosh says,
> 
> *"But for the record, I actually identify as a Libertarian. You see, as Libertarians we're just in a state of being perpetually pissed at everything thanks to the two-part duopoly." *
> 
> ...


Really Mike? That's what this comes down to? Just leave? I don't "whine" about anything, I do have dissenting opinions on certain things. The vast majority of the time I keep it to myself. And I certainly don't try to personally attack other members as you've just done ("you're the joke, Josh."). I still respect the people here even if they have a different ideology than me on a given topic; that's what adults do. Political identity gets brought up a lot around here, including the post I referenced. But apparently it's only ok to do that if you fall in lockstep with traditional conservative groupthink. What you're showing is I deserve no respect because I think differently than you.

There is not a single thing I want to change about this forum or its demographic, that's your own projection.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

*Hayjosh says, "And I certainly don't try to personally attack other members as you've just done ("you're the joke, Josh.")."*

Did you not call the President "a Joke" in your post last night....or maybe it's OK for just you to call people names when you deem it.....or does that not count?

*Hayjosh says, "This board is 99.999% conservative and it brings political identity into many topics incessantly."*

That sounds whiney to me.

Like I said earlier Josh, you were the very first one to bring political identity into this thread......were you not??

Really Josh.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

The president is not a member of this forum, and it is my God-given right to air my grievances about the government.

Yeah, I was the first to bring political identity into this thread. It happens all the time here, so why the double standard?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> Yeah, I was the first to bring political identity into this thread. It happens all the time here, so why the double standard?


No double standard, just pointing out that you whine about it when it is done by the membership...just like you did in post #7 above. But it's OK when you do it. 

You also said,

*"The president is not a member of this forum, and it is my God-given right to air my grievances about the government."*

By the same token, is not calling someone a "Joke" not a given right under Freedom of Speech....you know, kinda like airing grievances?


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

This is my backyard, I live in Tallahassee, my family farm is in Marianna which is next door to these criminals. Thankfully our US attorney for the Florida panhandle, Larry Keefe, doesn't discriminate, he throws the book at all of them. He has been on a roll cleaning up our rat infested local government in Tallahassee. Several of our local elected officials and "community leaders" have been exchanging favors for cash and Mr. Keefe has indicted most of them. He also recently went after some similar scoundrels in Panama City. After all of the pain and suffering inflicted by Hurricane Michael and the continued aftermath; I don't think the folks in the article above will be shown any mercy whatsoever from Mr. Keefe or the courts.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JRehberg said:


> This is my backyard, I live in Tallahassee, my family farm is in Marianna which is next door to these criminals. Thankfully our US attorney for the Florida panhandle, Larry Keefe, doesn't discriminate, he throws the book at all of them. He has been on a roll cleaning up our rat infested local government in Tallahassee. Several of our local elected officials and "community leaders" have been exchanging favors for cash and Mr. Keefe has indicted most of them. He also recently went after some similar scoundrels in Panama City. After all of the pain and suffering inflicted by Hurricane Michael and the continued aftermath; I don't think the folks in the article above will be shown any mercy whatsoever from Mr. Keefe or the courts.


Really good to hear, that is what I hoped would happen earlier in this thread.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What the article does not mention is the elected officials are farmers from that county, not politicians. Technically I am an elected official since I represent my county on the FSA committee. I believe I get paid, I think if was around $425.00 for last year, plus milage to the office which is the next county over.
We do not run on a political ticket, or have endorsements. Someone nominates you, then you are contacted and asked if you agree to serve if elected. We meet once a month and review all the applications the office has completed that month. They want us finished in 4 hours and are pushed to finish by then. Everything approved then goes to the regional office for approval, then comes back to our office before being sent to the state.
I was the last one paid during the drought a few years ago. Since I am on the committee my application took forever. My application was gone over with a fine toothed comb just to make sure I was not shown preferential treatment.

The committee hears appeals from farmers who were denied payment etc.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for this insight of how it works.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> What the article does not mention is the elected officials are farmers from that county, not politicians. Technically I am an elected official since I represent my county on the FSA committee. I believe I get paid, I think if was around $425.00 for last year, plus milage to the office which is the next county over.
> We do not run on a political ticket, or have endorsements. Someone nominates you, then you are contacted and asked if you agree to serve if elected. We meet once a month and review all the applications the office has completed that month. They want us finished in 4 hours and are pushed to finish by then. Everything approved then goes to the regional office for approval, then comes back to our office before being sent to the state.
> I was the last one paid during the drought a few years ago. Since I am on the committee my application took forever. My application was gone over with a fine toothed comb just to make sure I was not shown preferential treatment.
> 
> The committee hears appeals from farmers who were denied payment etc.


How and Why do you think the theft in original post got past, Couny Committee and Regional Office and local office


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> How and Why do you think the theft in original post got past, Couny Committee and Regional Office and local office


 I sure did not mean this with any sarcasm. I would like to thank Tim South For taking the initiative to be a county committee member for his county. I was just honestly wondering What his take was as a county committee member, On B how someone was able to break in to the farm service agency system. That is a concern for me although I have seen it happen before..


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> How and Why do you think the theft in original post got past, Couny Committee and Regional Office and local office


I have been wondering the same thing. I guess it could happen a couple of ways.

1) The entire elected committee was crooked? It seems that may be the case since it said elected officials were in on it. Our committee has 5 members (serves 3 counties). I know of one county that has 3. I guess a smaller group with no moral compass could be a problem.

2) It is possible an office person could forge documents and signatures. Just about would have to be the office boss since everything is done electronically and the director is the one who does the final stamp of approval. 
Technically the elected farmers, oversight, could have been in the dark. If the top boss in the office signed up his friends and then confirmed the claims, then it could have been done behind committee's back. Verification on the forage program is done by the office director. If the director sent it into the regional office and it paperwork looked good, then it would be approved. Crops and such are done by a hired outside adjuster.

Also, the funds are direct deposited. Money had to go into someones bank account. That would be easy to trace.

I have to be careful about discussing too much. We have been told there is an ongoing investigation and not to get drawn into it. I am just talking in general possibilities and no specifics. I do know it has made things more difficult for the farmers we represent. I greatly enjoy every member of our committee. All are impressive in their integrity. I have learned so much about different areas of Ag.


----------

